# Joining "The Club" with resale points & deed



## Donaldlee (Dec 20, 2014)

In order to join the Club with DRI I would have to purchase half of my 2500 points (1250) from DRI. Does anyone know how much points are through DRI. Once I do that could I also place my deeded (resale Purchase) with the club? Don


----------



## theo (Dec 20, 2014)

*Wrong place...*



Donaldlee said:


> In order to join the Club with DRI I would have to purchase half of my 2500 points (1250) from DRI. Does anyone know how much points are through DRI. Once I do that could I also place my deeded (resale Purchase) with the club? Don



Fwiw, there is a *DRI-specific* forum here on TUG, where your inquiry would be more appropriately posted. Maybe a moderator will move your post over there for you.
Over there, your post is surely far more likely to be seen by someone who knows the answer to your specific DRI-related question.  This "Newbies" forum really isn't the best spot for such a system-specific question; your post might just get "lost and buried" here, without receiving an informed reply. 

Just a thought...


----------



## awa (Dec 20, 2014)

They are claiming $8 per point but I bet you can get them for as low as $3.25.

I got 20k resale points and bought 10k to bring them into the Club.  I wish I had done all deeded weeks because I think I could have saved a lot of money.  Don't count on doing anything *after* your transaction.  I haven't negotiated with deeded weeks, but I think you have more leeway with those.  If I could do it all over, I'd get deeded weeks worth 27500 and then schedule an owner's update and bargain hard to buy 2500 and convert them all to a 30k Club account.  If you want a smaller account, I'd suggest 15k to get silver status.  You could pick up a week worth 10k and offer to buy 2500 to get to 15k.  Just don't act like you want it!


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 11, 2015)

awa said:


> ... but I bet you can get them for as low as $3.25.



could be lower depending on the location, and number of points.  look at adding club combinations in any NEW deal.

Stephen


----------



## artringwald (Jan 11, 2015)

DRI points and Club membership are both over priced and becoming more expensive as years go by. I have a deeded week worth 15,500 in the Club. Maintenance fees for the property are $1600 for 2015. If I put that week into the Hawaii Trust collection, the fees for 15,500 points would be well over $2000. The Club membership fee went from $309 last year to $488 this year. If you follow this DRI forum, you'll find many DRI owners are getting fed up with them. The only reason I stay with them is because we really like The Point at Poipu, our home resort. 

I bring this up just to warn you before you commit any more money to DRI.


----------



## eggfam (Jan 27, 2015)

*Want more points?*

Are you interested in adding more resale points? I've got 3,000 you can have.


----------

